# Great YFT Video March 2010



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta fishing report March 

We had a great March and beleive that the fishing will stay

about the same through April with also the + of more sailfish

migrated in. all of March was pretty consistent Yellowfin tuna

offshore, a couple striped Marlins at corbetena one Black Marlin right

off the point and the bay was pretty much full of jack crevalle and 

roosterfish we will also probable see more mahi mahi schools in 

the upcoming weeks. here is a video report from 4 trips in March 2010. 

Enjoy. 





#


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work. Tell us about charter rates and accomodations out there. I might like to bring my girlfriend down there soon.


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

> *mdrobe2 (09/04/2010)*Nice work. Tell us about charter rates and accomodations out there. I might like to bring my girlfriend down there soon.


YOu can see all charter boats and prices online at Puerto Vallarta fishing Charters


----------

